# Another great use of tape



## EricS (May 2, 2010)

This would have been OK if it wasn't in the ceiling of rental house we recently acquired. I just couldn't believe that somebody opened the ceiling previously and didn't replace it then.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

someone should invest in sharkbites


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

There's like 20 roles of electrical tape on that lol.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

They did a nice job on the joist as well.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The new galvanized nipples and teflon in that ci tee are a nice touch. Excellent use of ferncos, too.

Was the harware store out of PVC or something?


----------



## EricS (May 2, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> The new galvanized nipples and teflon in that ci tee are a nice touch. Excellent use of ferncos, too.
> 
> Was the harware store out of PVC or something?


Yeah I just cringed when I cut the ceiling open. It is the K/S drain, I just cut the whole thing out and ran ABS. Also put some new pieces of 2x8 up and bolted it to the joists that had been butchered. Didn't run them the whole span like you should but this was a quick as possible, cheap as possible repair.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

EricS said:


> Yeah I just cringed when I cut the ceiling open. It is the K/S drain, I just cut the whole thing out and ran ABS. Also put some new pieces of 2x8 up and bolted it to the joists that had been butchered. Didn't run them the whole span like you should but this was a quick as possible, cheap as possible repair.


 
Yep he's a landlord. :laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Homeowner special right there..


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow!!! BLACK T WYE too???


----------

